# Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green



## Realist (14 June 2006)

Who would have thought, some of my stocks are in the green today!!

BHP and RIO $25 and $70.   You had your chance folks.


----------



## justjohn (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

Is that WayneL taking off or putting on bear suit :rocketwho


----------



## Realist (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

It is a bear alright.

It aint no bear suit though.

The bear is dead!!

RIP.


----------



## jet-r (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

 you guys are a funny bunch...

Hey! this is my 100th post! a little milestone on ASF.


----------



## jet-r (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

RIO up 3.98%
BHP up 1.98%
ASX up 5.76%
MBL up  2.75%

Here comes the BULL !!!!!!!!    :band


----------



## dragonball (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

finally, i can see the index is green. up 28.7 points at the moment. hopefully see lots of green after this...


----------



## RichKid (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*



			
				jet-r said:
			
		

> you guys are a funny bunch...
> 
> Hey! this is my 100th post! a little milestone on ASF.




Congratulations jet-r!! Looking forward to your 1000th too! ...and yes we do have some comedians on board ASF, a right barrel of laughs this bunch...

...not sure if bears go down so easily but glad to see some joy for the moment.


----------



## swingstar (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

The Australian Stock Report is pretty confident that the bear run is over.

Talk about picking bottoms!  

I won't be confident until I SEE it.


----------



## visual (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

ok,seeing that this is the making around thread  
is the tax loss selling over now,,  please


----------



## charttv (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

The question remains - is this just intense short covering or bona fide insto buying?


----------



## justjohn (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

Couldnt find a bear so a horse will have to do :horse:


----------



## pacer (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

The Bear whispers in my ear....."I'll be back soon enough just you watch..hehe...Suckers are out there......I aint finished with that Bull yet....Buy Buy Buy so I can eat you up....... just like Goldi locks (gold stocks)"

Be Ready my friends It will Hit the fan again 

The last 1/2 hr could be a sign


----------



## GreatPig (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

For an index that is slightly up at the moment, most of my watchlist is still significantly red.

Must be watching the wrong stocks...

GP


----------



## swingstar (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

The Dow rallied a few times yesterday and finished very weak. Calling the start of the bull run is a little extreme. Could be just a counter-trend on the start of a bear market for all anyone knows.


----------



## Realist (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

 What stocks do you have GP?


----------



## professor_frink (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

nice picture realist   The bear is dead. Or is he..........


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

Could be the calm before the next storm?

The data tonight will confirm either way I reckon.


----------



## GreatPig (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> What stocks do you have GP?



I don't _have_ any now, but my watchlist looks like this.

A few more have turned green since I posted that last comment though.

GP


----------



## chris1983 (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

yeah quite a few of my stocks pulled back aswell.  I cant believe what some of the prices went to.  I would love to get some Fox resources.  I wish I had spare cash.  The people who love these conditions are the ones who have been waiting for chances like this to get into the market and who missed the boat the first time around.  There has been too much panic selling going on.  I'm a newbie in the market but im holding strong.


----------



## Realist (14 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

I hold only 2 of those stocks GP.

2 of the top 3 risers today!!       

BHP & RIO    



Now is the time the specs are starting to get smashed, the bluechips will recover nicely.


----------



## boults_4545 (15 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

I had a strong performance today, especially BMO, which was nice after the events of the last few weeks. 

There seems to be some positive talk in general at the moment. Does this meen the end of the correction? Are we going to see another correction in the next few months?


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

Could be just that the cat wasn't quite dead....

I really, really, hope that the worst is over.

Technically I think so. 4800 is good support level. Goldies have all found support with long term view still very positive from _most _analysts (that I read anyway). 

Break below 4800 could be ugly. If we can get through the rest of June going sideways, I think we'll be OK.


----------



## serp (15 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

Won't the market pull down more when the US interest rates go up again?


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

I reckon it's factored in serp. 

I think the risk is on the upside now.


----------



## mit (15 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

Just pulled the XJO chart out not exactly a brilliant recovery. We ended higher but the Bears managed to push back from daily high. Before I would call it even a dead cat bounce I would like to see a nice high volume move of over 1%. Currently it looks like it a fierce battle of the Bulls against the Bears.

MIT


----------



## Realist (16 June 2006)

*Re: Ohh my god, some of my stock prices are green..*

The bear has been buried, last rites have been read. Its kind will never  appear again.

Extinct is the word!


----------

